# Software für FUP´s



## blondie (8 Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe ich bin in der richtigen Kategorie? Sonst bitte verschieben!

Ich suche derzeit nach einer Software mit der ich Funktionspläne erstellen kann. Ich möchte diese Funktionspläne nur dazu verwenden um eine vernünftige Dokumentation unserer Aufgaben machen zu können. (D.h. Drucken und auch vielleicht als PDF oder jpg zu exportieren für eine Präsentation)

Wir arbeiten in der Schule mit Trysim und Step7. Bei beiden Programmen habe ich keine vernünftige Möglichkeit gefunden die erstellten Pläne zu exportieren...(oder bin ich zu blöd dazu???)

Gibt es da Software (Möglichst Freeware oder Demoversionen) ?

Blondie


----------



## volker (8 Februar 2007)

warum installiert ihr in der schule nicht den pdf-creator ?

zweite möglichkeit.
erzeuge aus dem s7-programm eine awl-quelle. diese dann in eine txt.datei einfügen.
step7-lite installieren. ist free.
dort kannst du die awl-quelle importieren.

s7-lite ist zwar von der bedienung her ein klein wenig anders aber für free richtig gut. download guckst du hier


----------



## blondie (8 Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Der Download läuft schon  

Das ist ne gute Idee das so zu machen...bei Step7 kommen wenigstens auch vernünftige Ausdrucke raus (PDF-Creator hab ich hier zu Hause auch laufen  ) 

Danke!

Blondie


----------



## blondie (8 Februar 2007)

Hi!

Da hab ich ja gleich nochmal ne Frage....

Wir benutzen im Unterricht eine Sehr alte Step7 Version (mit Win98  )...da sieht Step7 lite natürlich sehr komfortabel aus....

Lässt sich mit Step7 lite auch eine SPS direkt Programmieren? Oder wo sind die eigentlichen Einschränkungen des Programmes? Ansonsten könnte ich die SPS in der Schule direkt von meinem Laptop aus Programmieren  

Blondie


----------



## volker (8 Februar 2007)

mit der lite lassen sich nur s7-3xx programmieren.
zumindest was die hw-config betrifft.
so weit ich weiss, kannst du nicht alle verfügbaren baugruppen parametrieren.
z.b. kannst du die e/a adressen die du ja bei einigen baugruppen ändern kannst, bei der lite nicht ändern.

deine 300er kannst du ansonsten auch direkt mit der lite proggen und in betrieb nehmen.
sogar plcsim läuft mit der lite.


----------



## blondie (8 Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Wie praktisch das wir eine S7 300 als Übungsprojekt haben  

Klappt das denn auch über den MPI-Bus? Oder brauche ich da noch einen speziellen Programmieradapter? Oder kann ich einfach ein Kabel anschließen zum Programmieren?

Danke für die Hilfe!!


----------



## volker (8 Februar 2007)

die lite arbeitet genauso wie die 'normale' s7-soft.

also einen speziellen adapter wirst du nicht brauchen.
eine mpi schittstelle hast du ja wohl, sonst würde das ja mit dem normalem s7 nicht funzen. 

mit der lite habe ich auch nur erfahrungen zwecks test der software.
ich benutze normal die prof version und brauche die lite eigentlich nicht.

habe mal angefangen ein ebook für anfänger von s7/s7-lite zu schreiben.
aber bis das fertig ist wird wohl noch viel wasser die donau runterfliessen. :???:


----------

